# Breast milk



## librarydragon (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok...this is a weird and embarassing problem.

My youngest son is almost 11. I stopped breastfeeding with the first year.

Yet...when I'm sexually aroused, it is obvious that I'm still producing small amounts of breast milk. This is negatively affecting my sex life. As you can imagine, it's not something my husband finds particularly erotic.

Ideas anyone?


----------



## HappyWife40 (Aug 23, 2011)

I did a Google search and suprisingly there is quite a bit of information out there. I thought this website was possibly the most helpful out of the 5 or 6 I checked out:

Chat Room: Still lactating!

This is a quote from one of the women on the site:

"After 19 yrs I am still lactating also. However I found out through my doctor that is because my thyroid gland doesn't work properly and when it is not at the correct level I produce milk too. I was also told to stop squeezing your breast when you have the let down feeling, because that isn't helping matters at all. Even though it may be tempting to try and get rid of that feeling don't squeeze the breast tissue."

Of course, that may not be what's going on with you, but it wouldn't hurt to get it checked out.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I think you should go to the doctor for a check-up and mention this to the doctor, because lactation outside of nursing a baby might indicate there is something amiss, especially with your hormones. Better to be safe than sorry. 

Best Wishes.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Just as an FYI, some guys do find that arousing. Plus think of how much money you can save in coffee creamer!

Kidding aside, yes, you should get things checked out by your doctor. My GF has a condition that causes high progesterone levels, and one of the questions her doctor asked was whether she was lactating. It's a not uncommon symptom, apparently. And her condition is serious and requires treatment.

On the other hand, you don't mention if your sex play involves a lot of breast/nipple stimulation. If so, cut that back or off entirely for awhile, and see how that goes.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

librarydragon said:


> Ok...this is a weird and embarassing problem.
> 
> My youngest son is almost 11. I stopped breastfeeding with the first year.
> 
> ...


I've been told after 5 years of having a baby, that breast milk can be tasted. He found this erotic!!


----------



## librarydragon (Aug 20, 2011)

Have been to the doctor...no hormone abnormalities as of last year's tests. The medication that can be prescribed causes complications. 

I think my husband found it intriguing at first, but is now turned off by it, but doesn't want to hurt my feelings by saying so.

No one else has experienced anything similar? Home remedies? I read cabbage leaves, but that was for women seeking relief for discomfort from actual breastfeeding.


----------



## April Smith (Sep 10, 2011)

I had same same problem when my first child was born.I stopped breastfeeding her after 15 months.But I was still lactating for one more year.so after consulting doctor and she advised us to stop squeezing
breast during sex play and it helped to overcome the problem.


----------

